# Airlink ASOHOUSB USB Adapter ONLY $1.99 @FRY'S B&M SFBAY AREA



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

For all those in the SF Bay Area the *Airlink ASOHOUSB 10/100Mbps Fast Ethernet USB 2.0 Adapter* is only *$1.99* @ Fry's B&M!!!


----------



## Draven X. Byrne (Jun 2, 2003)

Same in Lombard, IL.

DXB


----------

